# arp -a equvalent in Linux



## Kulz (Apr 1, 2010)

This might be a very basic question , but please help me with this :

Whats the equivalent command in linux for " arp -a" ?


----------



## indianathann (Jul 24, 2010)

Your question will not get answers. please say exact requirement and little bit breaf.


----------



## Ecko (Jul 24, 2010)

man arp 
arp --help 

Try above in terminal


----------



## celldweller1591 (Dec 15, 2010)

> man arp


 will work. Check for the arguement that corresponds to your requirement.


----------

